# OMG!!! Dave Passard Passed in Sept!!!



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received my latest issue of SitG and saw that Dave Passard died in late Sept!!! I'm shocked!!! In fact I was going to call him tonight, but thought it too late timewise as he generally went to bed earlier than 10 o'clock. I mourn your passing Dave! RIP my friend!!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here here. 
A really good fellow. He used to skype me and just talk for hours about locos and brake systems. A really knowledgeable guy. 
RIP Dave. 

David.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Would this be the same David Passard connected with Los Angeles Live Steamers?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would imagine so Gary. These two photos were taken at the Queen in 2004.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Thanks for posting the pictures.....that's him! I haven't seen him in a few years. He was very knowledgeable about the hobby and got to be a friend when I was Publicity chair for the club back in the eighties. I'll have to recheck my old newsletters for details of his passing. Some how I must have missed this.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I put essentially the same thing on Facebook. Bob Starr posted a reply that soon after his death, some pond scum broke into his house and stole some of his trains and railroad memorabilia. His brother donated the rest to a museum in San Luis Obispo.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Dec 2013 11:57 AM 
I put essentially the same thing on Facebook. Bob Starr posted a reply that soon after his death, some pond scum broke into his house and stole some of his trains and railroad memorabilia. His brother donated the rest to a museum in San Luis Obispo. 

I checked all my back issues of the club newsletter and found no mention of his passing AND I don't think Bob has been involved with LALS in many years. Many of the "old-timers" out there are gone now or left the hobby, so I guess the word never got out. Lots of new members now, never knew him. 
Sorry to hear about the scum that stole some of his memorabilia!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't mention it here, guys. Word hit the SoCal Small Gauge Live Steam List very quickly, and shocked us all. I guess I sorta' assumed everybody heard about it. Apparently Dave fell getting out of the shower or out of the bathroom, something like that... And yes Dwight, within a week somebody burglarized his house. Dave kept so much memorabilia around that nobody's been able to figure out exactly what was taken, but for some reason the bad guys didn't bother to go into the garage, where the cream of his collection was kept (according to what I've heard).
Dave's brother Jim sold much of the live steam stuff off to locals, and it went quickly. The rest was donated to the (fairly new) Central Coast Railroad Museum in San Luis Obispo. Jim also wrote a nice letter addressed to the local live steam community, thanking everybody for their help and sympathies. Eric Strauss read it aloud to us at the next area steamup. I have a favorite pic SWMTP took of Dave,; I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Found the photo -


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary 

===> I have a favorite pic SWMTP took of Dave 

is that ==> She Who Must Take Pictures ??? I am baffled. Never seen it before... I only know SWMBO!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding photo tribute to the passing of Dave, thanks for the posting of it!


----------

